# Opinion on buying a boat



## PatriotMS (Sep 6, 2017)

I am an experienced beginner if that makes sense. I know what to do, I just need a lot more tiller time to gain the confidence. I have been crewing for the past 2 summers and have taken sailing classes. I am interested in my own boat for the primary purpose of just enjoyment, taking friends and family out (2 or 3), not racing or overnight trips. I have narrowed it down to The American 14.6 and the Hunter 15. Both seem stable, roomy and simple. Does anyone have any experience with either boat?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you buying new or used? Consider a Catalina capri 16.5 not much longer but a lot more room and sails better than the other two. a 14.6 is a bit small for 4 adults but is built well and sails good, really a for boat for two that will fit 4, the 16.5 has dry storage space and is not any more trouble to launch and is better built. Well if you want a lousy sailing, very heavy, cheaply built boat, get the hunter.


----------



## PatriotMS (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you. I will look at the Capri. I want a newer boat (less than 5 years old) but don't need one off of the showroom floor.


----------



## Quillpig (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm an inexperienced beginner, and I recently bought an American 14.6 that I'm very happy with. We've had 4 full-size folks in it, and didn't have any problems. It could be sailed single-handed without difficulty, and is perfect for two. 

I added a tiller extension since the boat was pretty stern-heavy (especially with a small outboard on the transom). My boat doesn't have much in the way of equipment to control sail shape (no boom vang or Cunningham) but I have no intention of racing.

I keep it on a trailer, and we've gotten pretty good at rigging at the boat launch. I haven't timed it, but I bet we can be backing the trailer into the water about 20-25 minutes after driving in. 

I've also been happy with the support from the factory. I've had to replace a few parts (swing-keel lines and such) and they've been very quick to ship parts and instructions. 

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have, or show you the boat if you're anywhere near central Massachusetts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

